# little engine bay



## davstt

here is my engine bay a bit small but rather clean and tidy after a few hours spent to get it this way lol















hope you like :thumb:


----------



## Guru

Wow, that looks very tidy. Nice job indeed.

Care to share what products were used?


----------



## davstt

thanks ,1st off just a general degreaser ,jet washed off ,then a clean down with megs apc and hand wipes ,carb body was cleaned using a toothbrush and spray carb/brake cleaner most bare alloy was just cleaned using a soft brass wire wheel in a dremel , lots of solvol autosol for the polished alloy and chrome ,poorboys natural dressing for the hoses and black bits ,paint wise bmc green engine enamel for the block and head , vht wrinkle effect paint for the rocker cover.


And loads and loads of elbow grease lol.


----------



## suspal

A labour of love there.


----------



## kartman

I spy many DSN and Smithy Bits products  Top job :thumb: I will have to get a thread going when I start putting my mini back together, aiming for an equally as tidy bag with hidden loom too


----------



## davstt

love the dsn stuff spent an absolute fortune there ,got door furniture ,gear knob and full pedal and covers too .


----------



## samharries007

Wow, as a previous Classic Mini, I must say this looks fantastic! 998cc?


----------



## WAZ92

Love it. Well done.


----------



## davstt

cheers guys

'samharries007'

no mate its a 1275 overbored by +0.040 giving it a cc of 1310 , running fully lightened and balanced crank , kent cam , ported and polished big valve head 35/29 ,aldon yellow distributor, and hif44 mg metro carb ,so its not all show and no go LOL


----------



## Steve

Good work


----------



## wee man

Wow great work

Wee Man


----------



## r18jsh

Good work, lot of effort getting into all the little bits. :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Love a nice mini, good job there buddy


----------

